# Andrea Bocelli - My Christmas



## jsmusicbox

Andrea Bocelli has released a captivating and inspiring Christmas Album, "My Christmas." His vocal range is astonishing and the control he has is unparalleled by any other solo vocal artist out there today. I always seem to be on the verge of tears when I listen to his music. I just saw him recently in Toronto and it was a very intimate experience. His performance was mesmerizing! He really captures the essence of this holiday season in this cd and it is a perfect gift for those who are avid followers or even for family members. Has anyone else listened to it?
http://bit.ly/AnBocMyCh


----------



## Tapkaara

jsmusicbox said:


> His vocal range is astonishing and the control he has is unparalleled by any other solo vocal artist out there today. [/url]


Perhaps that's a little hyperbolic?


----------



## Aramis

I never liked him, he's a pop singer. When he efforts to sing real opera stuff he's just average.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Perhaps that's a little hyperbolic?

Just a bit. There are certainly any number of classical and operatic vocalists that easily match or surpass Bocelli. Still I would not wish to tear him apart for someone who may be somewhat new to the world of classical/operatic singing. He is certainly far better than Britney Spears.


----------



## Guest

Tapkaara said:


> Perhaps that's a little hyperbolic?


_*hyper* _? maybe

_*bolic*_ definitely


----------



## Tapkaara

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Perhaps that's a little hyperbolic?
> 
> Just a bit. There are certainly any number of classical and operatic vocalists that easily match or surpass Bocelli. Still I would not wish to tear him apart for someone who may be somewhat new to the world of classical/operatic singing. He is certainly far better than Britney Spears.


I am no fan of Bocelli, and he is not the best singer by a long shot, but he has a truer talent than a lot of "singers" out there today. At least he tries to bring classical music (or something like it) to the masses.

And he seems like a classy guy. Not a huckster like Andre Rieu!


----------



## Il Seraglio

Tapkaara said:


> I am no fan of Bocelli, and he is not the best singer by a long shot, but he has a truer talent than a lot of "singers" out there today. At least he tries to bring classical music (or something like it) to the masses.
> 
> And he seems like a classy guy. Not a huckster like Andre Rieu!


This is all well and good, but I get the feeling that 99% of the people who buy records from Andrea Bocelli, Katherine Jenkins or whomever else are unlikely to venture any further than that. My parents own about four of his albums, but can't stand it if I play something like a Mozart aria (not exactly hard work) and couldn't even be persuaded to sit through five minutes of tuneful crowdpleasers like the Magic Flute or La Boheme.

And I'm not sure being able to sing in the traditional sense is a good thing in itself. Mariah Carey has a massive voice, but her music is completely asinine and among some of the worst I have ever heard. Tom Waits can't sing a note, but he is one of the best and most respected singer songwriters in popular music.

Sorry to stray off the point a bit, but I'm inclined to believe classical music's reputation wouldn't suffer one bit if these crossover artists didn't exist.


----------



## Guest

Il Seraglio said:


> Sorry to stray off the point a bit, but I'm inclined to believe classical music's reputation wouldn't suffer one bit if these crossover artists didn't exist.


If I may put in a comment'
I agree that classical would not suffer, but the pop world would lose something which is a little better than the average pop singer, I firmly believe that it is virtually impossible for a classical trained singer to try and sing pop it is a different technique altogether as is a Jazz singer, they just do not have it and should stick to what they are good at, on the other hand a pop singer attempting classical (and this is usually opera) can be very impressive to the pop listener, why?? perhaps they do realise that it is a step up from what they are used to


----------



## jhar26

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Perhaps that's a little hyperbolic?
> 
> Just a bit. There are certainly any number of classical and operatic vocalists that easily match or surpass Bocelli. Still I would not wish to tear him apart for someone who may be somewhat new to the world of classical/operatic singing. He is certainly far better than Britney Spears.


Britney is much cuter though.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I must say that whenever I (inadvertently) hear Bocelli, usually in restaurants or other people's houses, he seems to me to have only 2 dynamic shades: loud and too loud.

But he obviously brings a lot of pleasure to a lot of people so I'll shut up now and go listen to Kaufmann, Beczala, Domingo, Florez and any number of other contenders who daily amaze me with their vocal prowess.


----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> I must say that whenever I (inadvertently) hear Bocelli, usually in restaurants or other people's houses, he seems to me to have only 2 dynamic shades: loud and too loud.
> 
> But he obviously brings a lot of pleasure to a lot of people so I'll shut up now and go listen to Kaufmann, Beczala, Domingo, Florez and any number of other contenders who daily amaze me with their vocal prowess.


Bocelli is if you like that sort of thing an enjoyable crossover microphone singer with a nice voice. It's questionable how he would do in legitimate opera, but I doubt if his fans are really interested in that anyway. No problem though. It's better to do something you can do reasonably well rather than make a fool of yourself with something you can't.


----------



## Tapkaara

jhar26 said:


> Bocelli is if you like that sort of thing an enjoyable crossover microphone singer with a nice voice. It's questionable how he would do in legitimate opera, but I doubt if his fans are really interested in that anyway. No problem though. It's better to do something you can do reasonably well rather than make a fool of yourself with something you can't.


Bocelli has participated in opera recordings! He cannot perform in them live, for reasons that should be fairly obvious. I am puzzled as to why he'd be chosen by a conductor, producer, etc., to participate in "legitimate" operatic recordings. Again, I am not a fan of his, but he does have, at least, and above average singing voice and can, I am sure, sing better than any of us in here on his worst day. But he really is something of a cross-over artist who belongs, perhaps, in that gray area between pop and classical. In other words, his voice is better than pop and not good enough for real opera. He has carved a niche for himself and should remain there.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Tapkaara said:


> Bocelli has participated in opera recordings! He cannot perform in them live, for reasons that should be fairly obvious.


I've just finished watching this










where one of the singers in the opera is blind (one of Penelope's suitors) They managed it by having the other suitors or one of the "servants" guide him round. He did a great job and sang well too.

Which, of course, is more than one is likely to say for Bocelli.


----------



## Il Seraglio

mamascarlatti said:


> I've just finished watching this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where one of the singers in the opera is blind (one of Penelope's suitors) They managed it by having the other suitors or one of the "servants" guide him round. He did a great job and sang well too.
> 
> Which, of course, is more than one is likely to say for Bocelli.


Mrreoww *hiss*


----------

